# Speckled cat



## speckledcat

Hello,
I will trouble you once more,
How would one translate my name, Speckled Cat' to Dutch
I use google translate but don't trust it.
Thanks again


----------



## Peterdg

speckledcat said:


> I will trouble you once more,
> How would one translate my name, Speckled Cat' to Dutch
> I use google translate but don't trust it.
> Thanks again


Gespikkelde kat. (At least in Belgium, in my region; it's possible they say it differently in other regions)


----------



## elcamarero

'gevlekte kat' seems also a good translation.


----------



## Kayla321

Anders misschien nog lapjeskat?


----------



## Donderdag

Literally translated it would be "gespikkelde kat"


----------



## Sjonger

Isn't a 'lapjeskat' in English a 'tricolored cat' red/ white / black)? If 'speckled cat' is also a common term to describe a tricolored  cat, than I think 'lapjeskat'  would be the only adequate translation.


----------



## Suehil

A 'lapjeskat' is a tortoiseshell, which has patches, not spots/speckles.


----------

